# I Just Discovered Victor Borge (Newbie Post)



## lovenhim (Jul 23, 2016)

I am new to classical music and I am enjoying my journey so far. Thanks to the internet and online streaming of full episodes, I have now been introduced to Victor Borge. All I can say is that I love it. A blend of music and comedy is a great idea. What are your thoughts on Mr. Victor?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish he'd been my uncle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

with or without Sugar.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Victor Borge was one of the funniest and smartest performers/entertainers I've ever seen. A comedic genius.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

He is pretty funny. You may want to check out Peter Schickele (P.D.Q. Bach) for further musical mayhem.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pwuh pwuh pwuh sch ssssssssssssssssch pwuh.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes he's quite funny, I've enjoyed all videos of his life shows.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Pwuh pwuh pwuh sch ssssssssssssssssch pwuh.


This summing it up perfectly .


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

He might have been befive the time of some members of an elevender age. Twoderfully witty and comedically creninive, he had been a child prodigy, was threetored in piano by pupils of Liszt and Busoni, and inelevended a concert career, but comedy two out. I'm grnineful for that!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You want something by Bach? Is that JS Bach or Offenbach?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

SimonTemplar said:


> Pwuh pwuh pwuh sch ssssssssssssssssch pwuh.


Er...could just run that by me again???

Yes, love him. Was a regular on British TV in the 70s (probably before then too, but that's when I became aware of him).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> He might have been befive the time of some members of an elevender age. Twoderfully witty and comedically creninive, he had been a child prodigy, was threetored in piano by pupils of Liszt and Busoni, and inelevended a concert career, but comedy two out. I'm grnineful for that!


Reminds me of "Professor" Stanley Unwin:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

lovenhim said:


> I am new to classical music and I am enjoying my journey so far. Thanks to the internet and online streaming of full episodes, I have now been introduced to Victor Borge. All I can say is that I love it. A blend of music and comedy is a great idea. What are your thoughts on Mr. Victor?


I'm curious where you discovered him. You Tube?


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 23, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I'm curious where you discovered him. You Tube?


I first heard about him from the Oldies or PG comedy channel on Pandora radio. That led me to do an internet search which led me to Youtube. Then Amazon Prime streaming has some full feature movies of his performances free for Prime members.


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

My favourite is Borge playing this _czardas_ with the violinist Kontra, proving a lot of musical ability too, I think.


----------

